# Chicago Bulls Games in HDTV Schedule



## openhouse (Jan 25, 2003)

2004-05 WGN-TV Bulls Broadcast Schedule

http://wgntv.trb.com/about/site/oth...sched,0,1930706.htmlstory?coll=wgntv-sports-1


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

comcast sports net bulls HD schedule: http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/hd-schedule.asp


----------



## openhouse (Jan 25, 2003)

i added a simplier HD Schedule at http://hdtvtechno.netfirms.com/Chicago_Bulls_Schedule.htm


----------

